# Can somebady post pics for me???



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

I have my 225 advertised in the for sale section, can somebody post the pictures, I cant do [email protected]!!!!!!!

If you pm me your email, I would be well chuffed and grateful.

Thanks


----------



## Drives (Feb 5, 2006)

hi scott, my cars on the for sale section too.
its dead easy to post pictures in your thread, you just have to believe in yourself.

go to www.putfile.com and open a free account.

upload your photos

find the photo on your putfile account and click on it. when your picture appears, right click on the image and go to properties. copy the text in the "address" section. (should end '.jpg')

go back to your TT advert.

press the "Img" button at the top taskbar.

paste the link from your putfile picture

press the "Img" button again

Done!

Good luck.
Drives


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Drives - not sure the huge "picture expired" message I can currently see is the best advert for what you're promoting here ;-)


----------



## Drives (Feb 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I know i saw that after I posted. Hey at least I'm linking to a file that USED to exist! It's a start... :roll:


----------

